# Livery essex please!



## jessieblue (25 November 2013)

Any ideas anyone please.  Need 2 stables for big horses.  Need all year turnout.  Need good facilities, menage, off road and road hacking but safe. Good quality horsecare and knowledge a must.  I am near chelmsford but would consider any reasonable surrounding areas.  I am currently in full livery but with no turnout and my horse is doing barefoot rehab so must have turnout and exercise daily.  I pay £500 per month per horse and buy my own feed.  Do my own haynets otherwise they dont get enough to eat.  So am happy to pay for good service.  Thank you.


----------



## dianchi (25 November 2013)

Have you tried Lawn Hall Livery at Dunmow?


----------



## LucyPriory (25 November 2013)

Is Brentwood too far?


----------



## HuntingB (25 November 2013)

Not sure if it's too far but Frenches Farm at Great Bardfield?


----------



## cold_feet (25 November 2013)

How about Felsted?
http://www.eliteequestrianfelsted.co.uk/


----------



## mightymammoth (25 November 2013)

any on here any good?  http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=chelmsford &category=0


----------



## mightymammoth (25 November 2013)

also do a search on preloved, I've just glanced and can see two. One is a new yard New Livery Yard Minutes from Chelmsford close to Boreham, the other is DIY livery in Romford.


----------



## olop (25 November 2013)

I know a lot of the yards around here restrict turnout in the winter so you may hit a brick wall there.

I can highly recommend Belsmard Dressage in Writtle but its not all year turnout, she does have a sand school for a leg stretch & a walker.

Lawn Hall in Dunmow is another one that has good facilities but again not sure if they do all year turnout.

There is a lady that is a member of the forum, she runs Elite Equestrian in Felsted, not been there so cant personally recommend but it looks a nice yard & I think they do all year turnout.

Good luck!


----------



## Stephani (26 November 2013)

South Hill Farm in Stock?


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (26 November 2013)

Lawn Hall Livery would suit all of your requirements, and is only 10-15 minute drive from Chelmsford, would wholly recommend it there, knowledgeable and high level of care


----------



## jessieblue (29 November 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies. Sadly dunmow and felstead also bardfield would be too far.  I go every day as need to exercise both horses daily.  I had my horse in rayne, nr braintree for 5 months 2 years ago and this was definitely too far for a daily travel.  I also saw the broeham yard on preloved so thank you I have messaged them.  No brentwood wouldnt be too far if it is within reasonable proximity to A12.  I have my name on a nice looking yard oakleigh farm which looks a lovely eventing yard in brentwood, but of course no vacancies!  I cannot settle for no turnout as this is the situation I have now!  Amazing to see how many horses have become sick and lame in the 4 weeks they have been stabled!  Turnout is the big issue and yes its rarer than rocking horse poop in essex!  I havent tried south hill farm in stock, this is another possibility.  Would you know where I can find a phone number??  Going on liverylist right now!  Many thanks everyone!


----------



## LucyPriory (30 November 2013)

Sandpit Farm, Sandpit Lane
South Weald, Brentwood
Essex
CM14 5QD

Very good hacking


----------



## Jazmyn101 (30 November 2013)

High beech too far?


----------



## jessieblue (30 November 2013)

Thanks for that Lucy, will try to contact them of drive along to find it!  Jazmyn, im not sure where high beech is? Havent heard of it which makes me think it must be a long way lol


----------



## LucyPriory (1 December 2013)

Hi Jessieblue.  The yard doesn't have sign posting, the entrance is an obscure, solid, metal gate.  But it's handy for the A12.


----------



## Stephani (1 December 2013)

South Hill Farm
 Stratton House
Ingatestone Road
Ingatestone
Essex
CM4 9PD	

    01277 841 610


----------



## BijouBabe (1 December 2013)

Have you tried Mashbury and Dyers Hall?


----------



## Jo C (2 December 2013)

Elms Farm in Roxwell? Can pm the number if you like? Is a full livery yard with turn out daily.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 December 2013)

how old are the horses, there is a yard near me that is supposed to be good but they only take older horses


----------



## local girl (18 December 2013)

Can thoroughly recommend the new yard close to Boreham.  Lovely facilities, with all year turnout, either on your own or in small groups.


----------



## headgroom99 (28 December 2013)

Whitehall farm in fobbing if not too far xx


----------

